# CHSP Fri Nite/Sat Morning



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

We decided to venture back to CHSP to kick some flattie a$$ after we got owned last time. Fishbait, Okimavich, E-Mag, myself, and of couse TH (pronounced "TH") and later on Tom's friend Steve aka Righthook (I think) were the characters this round.

Got there around 9pm to an outgoing tide. Needed to wade out about 50 yards or more to be able to get in the yaks without bottoming out. Wind was light, water was moving but we could anchor. I used mostly Gulp minnows in chartreuse most of the time on a 1/4oz jighead. Also used live minnows with limited success. 

Tons of shad, blues, hardheads, stripers, and flatties. Hooked into a biggun real early, thought it was seagrass and didn't get my net and when I realized what it was, all I got was a spit hook. It was slow going most of the night. 

TH shows up later and proceeds to give a clinic. He's using the same chit as me, and yet his hookup ratio was at least 20 to my 1. Much respect brutha!!!

Okimavich got a real nice keeper (I think 22.5") and TH got 2 nice ones as well when we left him on the water at 8am. The bite was on as the sun came up, and it was much easier to get hits as well as hookups. Landed a couple TBs all around 16ish and had 1 monster bite thru my line as I got em' to the surface  I learned a ton on this trip, especially how to fish structure and use my anchor trolley.

Roll Call:
Fishbait - Fish-n-dive
Okimavich - T120
E-Mag - Phoenix 140 (purty yak buddy)
TH - War Canoe
Me - Hobie Revo 

Funny Story/Scary Story:
FB may or may not tell this one  

Quote of the Day:

I am sitting there working the pilings, being as thorough as possible, and nada. After I start hitting up adjacent pilings, TH starts casting to where I was casting earlier. He hooks up immediately and says:

"I think you forgot some"  hahahaha!!!


Great meeting you E-mag and Righthook (I think), hope to see ya guys out there again.


----------



## fishfearme (Jan 6, 2007)

If the scary story is about sharks, hold off. Too much of shark week on tv, plus I am looking to bring up yak next week and hit that area one day and Rehoboth bay another. I waded that area two weekends ago had had a few flounder. Any fish near the light house/wall? Were you guys out towards the very end of pier. going out at night is living, man. Right on.

thanks for the story,

Greg


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice report as always guys! Looks like you all are getting the hang of things. 

So how do you use an anchor trolley?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> Quote of the Day:
> 
> I am sitting there working the pilings, being as thorough as possible, and nada. After I start hitting up adjacent pilings, TH starts casting to where I was casting earlier. He hooks up immediately and says:
> 
> ...


2 things to think about ... 1, most folks who fish from piers fish the area pretty good around them but when reeling in to recast most of us skip the last 10-15 ? feet . The area beneath you is usually pretty much untouched by most . 2, In and anchored situation especially shallower waters .. you drift about a bit and the unfished area may in fact be quite large thus me saying "Let me see if Yule left one for me?" and again later "lets see if e-mag left one?" 
Steve (righthook) is one of the few who can catch the keepers pretty regularly and is my biggest comp and I love fishing with him ... He makes me sweat and fish hard as heck sometimes ending with me scratching my head  Not sure what kind of yak he has but its pretty small and he gets tighter than me up in the sticks. One more ... I like to anchor real close to my honey holes for this very reason .... many watch me fish and not just what I am doing but where I am casting so with the sweet spot real close I make nice long cast to fish spot but concentrate hard on the area around me . 
Differences in retrieve and speed of retrieve are the only other factor involved ... Now the brighter the sun the faster the retrieve ... more weight sometimes to even the balance to keep it near bottom.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

It was great seeing everyone again ... You too Steve  .. 
I was supposed to meet up with Tunafish and then both of us out in the canoe but i overslept and he was late ... Not that it mattered Tuna I was comatose ! I got to the pier about 3am and met up with e-mag who was taking a breather .. Pretty much said it was slow .. I walk the pier in search of tunafish but didnt find him but out on the end they were slaying spot from 6 to 10 inches with a few 10+ .... piles of them ... catching tehm so fast no one want to stop to put them in coolers .. The rest of the pier has a stray croaker or sandshark but thats it. 
I finally got ahold of Tuna and we resigned to do it another day ... Tuna I appologize and you now have 2 free tickets ..  
I set out looking for the "crew" and find them all pretty much way off location ....LOL ! 1 side of the pier stopped producing flatties weeks ago . There is a reason but thats later .... Okimavich was first and he was "on the wrong side " and then I snuck through the pier and crept up on F&C and FB ... as I appraoched and got near the light/dark spot I could see many many stripers swimming about right on the transgression point ... they were 3-4 feet deep and everywhere ! I explained why the spot was no too good "right now" and we moved to more productive waters ... I hit a light on the edge of the pilings and get set up ... 2 cast is a striper about 20" and 3rd a TB flounder at 17" ... As the crew approached I figured I"d move off and let them handle it   
I go to the inside corner and start to have striper session that began with a tb flounder at 17.5" and then a nice fish that went sideways through the pilings and soon busted my line ... What happens next convinces me it was another big striper like a few days ago. I landed about a dozen stripers before backing out and hitting the outter edge . Starts off with a few croakers and a blue or 2 that stole some tails but I manage to pull a nice keeper up at about 21" and a few tb's ... back out further and end up on the corner and get 3 more tbs and 1 tb trout at 11" and 3 12 to 15 inch croakers (bait). OK now I figure I'd check out the gang since primetime was approaching ... I go back to the first stop I made and a few minutes later hear splashing and Okimavich is fighting a good fish ... All looks good and I see everyone is in a good spot .. area ! I see a spot open up ... A guy was hammering spot and croakers all night and was taking up 3 nice spots for flatties and trout .. He moved off after a fish stole a rod he had laying about ... I tell Okimavich and e-mag my plans and to follow ... have F&C on 1 side and Okima on the other with e-mag next to okimavich ... Yule lost a nice fish and Okima lost a nice trout and we all got some tb's with quite a few over 17" ... The time is nearing for the crew to leave and F&C pulls out and joins Okima and e-mag and I fish the area F&C just left ... I get another keeper at abouts 19" and a few croaker and tb flatties ... Righthook shows up and in minutes had a nice 20" and starts nailing tb's and croaker . 
Highlight... I made a blind over the shoulder backwards cast to where e-mag was and catch a 16" tb and i hear "that just aint right I saw you cast" LMAO ! 
Quote "must be a japanese thing"  

After you guys left .. We had a 50lb Black Drum swollen and bloated ...dead ! It drifted in with the tide .. I got another keeper at 19" and me and Steve picked at them here and there and when it was time for Steve to leave we kept catching fish and ended up staying another 1.5 hours .... The tide was high out going and just starting to roll as we left and the bite was better than it had been all night ... They'll be there tonight I'm sure

I used a single 1'4 ounce Gami with a 4" Chartuese swimming mullet and afert the sun was up and bright starting using the tailess gulps with a 4 to 8 inch strip of croaker ....


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

It was just too short. Awesome trip to finally catch that elusive keeper flattie.  Thanks Tom for the pointers.

My night started out with two shad, two TB trout, couple of yellow belly spot, and some nice croakers. The biggest croaker was 2 lbs/12 inches. I lost at least two more about the same size as they spit the hook.

I also had something mysterious grab a FBBW and pull line out a couple of times before the leader snapped. I can't figure out what it may have been.

When Tom found me, I was working on reducing the pesky croaker population for him and not concentrating on the flatties as just about all bite (other than the croaker) seemed to have died at the moment.

When I caught the keeper, I had just moved to my fourth spot (under Tom's tutelage) and on the first cast, monster snag. And then the snag started swimming away. Fish on! It took line 3 or 4 times before I could finally fumble it into the net. 22.5" and 4.1 lbs. My PB.  

Later as the we continued to search for flounder, a third trout grabbed my line. Boy are they fast when they're that big. When I got it to the yak, it zipped back and forth as I tried to net it. Then it shook the hook and flashed me as if to thank me for the fun.  Oh well.

Thanks again Tom. We definitely need to do this again.









A la TH. Sorry, I didn't have any newspaper.









My new doormat.









Naked Flounder. Not bad for my first flounder fillet.









Obligatory sink shot.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

hengstthomas said:


> After you guys left .. We had a 50lb Black Drum swollen and bloated ...dead ! It drifted in with the tide ..


Odd, I saw one (without a head or tail) last weekend on the Severn River.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

great report guys... seems like you guys had lots of fun...

fingers, how do you like the revolution? do you find it easier to maintain your position because of the mirage drive?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice report guys. Thats a nice flounder Oki.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Great report, guys!! Oki, congrats on the catch. Most importantly, glad you guys made it back ok. Wish I could have been there, but I was learning about breathing techniques both pre and during labor.

Fishbait, how do you like the Fish n Dive?

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Nice report as always guys! Looks like you all are getting the hang of things.
> 
> So how do you use an anchor trolley?


The anchor trolley allows you to position the anchor at the stern or the bow.

There are two advantages to this.

1. It's a safety feature. If you get hit by a big swell, you are tethered at the end of the boat. You are less likely to flip at the long end. If you have the anchor off of the side, you are more likely to flip sideways.

2. It allows you to face the the spot you want to fish. Depending on where you are situated (up or down current) relative to the spot, you can position the anchor in front (down current) or behind (up current).


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Oh, and if you want to set one up, LiquidLogic's site has a video tutorial of everything you want outfit a fishing kayak with on their site. It was very helpful for me to learn some background first before attempting to do anything.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

chump said:


> Oh, and if you want to set one up, LiquidLogic's site has a video tutorial of everything you want outfit a fishing kayak with on their site. It was very helpful for me to learn some background first before attempting to do anything.


That is awesome Chump ... thanks ... I will definitely check that out.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> great report guys... seems like you guys had lots of fun...
> 
> fingers, how do you like the revolution? do you find it easier to maintain your position because of the mirage drive?


SS,

When I wanted to stay in one spot, I anchored. But drifting was real nice, especially with the rudder. I could hold my rod, steer, move, smoke a cigarette, and drink a no whip. grande soy white mocha without a problem. There ain't nuthin' better.

Oh, things I need to add:

More cleats: Didn't have a place to keep my trolling minnow bucket from drifitng away. Used the anchor cleat.

Another anchor cleat. Needs to be moved up about 3 inches. It's in my "blind spot". 

Some sort of retractable anchor rope, kinda like those dog walking leases that retract. That anchor rope gets every where, PITA!!!!


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm fully recovered and had a grea time fishing. Very nice meeting fingers,fishbait,right hook and special thanks to thomas for schooling us. He showed up late but right away he started catching flounders!!! fingers,oki and fishbait yaks were all rigged up to the max and my shiny yak still bare. ROLEEZE WHEELS.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

okimavich said:


> Obligatory sink shot.


Nice group photo! How did you get them to pose so nicely? My fish are usually not so well behaved.  Congratulations on the nice flounder. Always enjoy reading WBB reports.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Desperado said:


> Nice group photo! How did you get them to pose so nicely? My fish are usually not so well behaved.  Congratulations on the nice flounder. Always enjoy reading WBB reports.


All they need is a firm hand.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

You didn't lay down the Pimp Hand did you?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*MD Folks*

Nice report guys!! How do you let Thomas school you so badly?? I think you can buy the same baits he's using. Nice catching again!!! 

Good Luck out there:fishing: :fishing:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

SkunkApe said:


> Nice report guys!! How do you let Thomas school you so badly?? I think you can buy the same baits he's using. Nice catching again!!!
> 
> Good Luck out there:fishing: :fishing:


SA, Thomas is a beast. He puts the hours in, knows the place, and knows how to fish the conditions he's given. I learned a ton from him . . . even casting in the same spot, he owned me. I think it was to do with presentation and the action he's putting on his baits.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

he has the home field advantage.cannot beat him there....skunk try inviting him to your fishing ground and maybe you might have a chance!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Excellent report,*

Tom, no worries. Oh yeah, I'll use those credits up soon. I had to head to Philly early to take care of few business so, I could'nt hang out with you guys. I really wanted to try my new reel, so I decided to hit IRI. 

Okay, I read Fingers and Oki's report, what happened to Fishbait's report?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

hahahahaha, it would go like this:

" "


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

e-mag said:


> he has the home field advantage.cannot beat him there....skunk try inviting him to your fishing ground and maybe you might have a chance!


I do love a challenge ! This brings up a few good points .. Catching fish involves some experience and once you get that "feel" for a certain fish you can apply all you have learned or been told. I can give you all my gear and tackle and tell you where this and that are but if you have never caught a flounder it will be tough until you get a few under your belt ... Once you have experienced this then you add ... Dragging baits,jigging baits,swimming baits, and jerking baits and then you have the speed variable. I use a few techniques at once to pinpoint the "bite" ... I have learned this from many many days on the water and can find what they want pretty quick. 
Once upon a time I was invited to Octarara Reservior for a walleye trip ... Never caught one before but I read everything I could get my hands on on walleye. When we arrived the Bait store owner said he hasnt seen one in years but we go out anyhow and low and behold I get one and its the only one .... The Bait shop owner was impressed and I was happy to catch the only Walleye and my first. No matter where I go or for what I usually catch fish and lots of them ...
Last year in North Carolina I asked the guy at the bait shop on the pier if they get flounder out there and he said not till Sept ... It was July 4th . I went and rigged up a tandem rig and added 2 chartruese 4" swimming mullets and caught a 19.5" flounder on my first cast and shocked the bait store clerk and after some chit-chat I returned to catching all small flounder and although keepers down there ....I returned all them baby flounder...By the time I was done I had folks buying minnows and trying without success.
Dave and I went to NC a few years ago and were looking for some spot for bait on an upcoming charter and we schooled the locals with BWFB ... They could not believe we were smashing them spot on "fake stuff" . Later that day we hit a pier and just crushed fish... I even had a 4 foot plus King mac on a gotcha plug and lots of spanish as well as those small bluefish they call "big" . 
Point is I can catch them with the best and location rarely matters. 
Like I said I love a challenge but to be fair it should be a spot thats no ones home field advantage or have a 2 part with both home locations being the target locations.
Now I'll get cocky ... No one lets me "school" them on purpose ... It just happens.    

I will accept every challenge and if you come to my home town I'll even let you use my gear ! 
opcorn:


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> hahahahaha, it would go like this:
> 
> " "


ROTF...
Through the silence of the wee hours you could here a loud yawn over and over...


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

How is it you all are online .... Cool bosses?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

hengstthomas said:


> I will accept every challenge and if you come to my home town I'll even let you use my gear !
> opcorn:


Ooooo, I know where my next vacation is going to be. I've got a few people who'll put money on me.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Are you talking to me???*



hengstthomas said:


> How is it you all are online .... Cool bosses?


Tom, 
I work @ home...
Are you headed down this way soon?? I'll show you the Red spots, and Oct is Speck Heaven down here. I think we're going to a 'Skins game in Dec, anything up that way when it get's chilly???


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

hengstthomas said:


> How is it you all are online .... Cool bosses?


Technically, I'm supposed to be working. Our company allows internet usage, so long as we aren't looking at porn.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> How is it you all are online .... Cool bosses?


I'm a pretty cool guy, no?  I'll see ya soon . . . I got some more ammo and I ain't goin' down like that. This is what the next report from CHSP will look like:

"That FnC outfished the chit out of me . . . he could catch a flounder from the parking lot of walmart" - TH    hehehehe, if I can't catch fish, I'm gonna talk a mean game!!!!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> How is it you all are online .... Cool bosses?


I sit in front of a computer all day, so this is just another window. Not a big deal around here, as everyone keeps up w/ forums dealing w/ their hobby (cars, fishing, guns, etc.)

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Same here. Call centers suck, but at least we have access online, for now.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

hengstthomas said:


> How is it you all are online .... Cool bosses?


We have our own offices. Most of the folks have their monitors facing sideways, so people on the hallway can see the monitors (sideways). I have my monitor face the back of the wall, so it's no sweat for me!!!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

SkunkApe said:


> Tom,
> I work @ home...
> Are you headed down this way soon?? I'll show you the Red spots, and Oct is Speck Heaven down here. I think we're going to a 'Skins game in Dec, anything up that way when it get's chilly???


I have been trying to get down there but a miscommunication led me to be found guilty of speeding (way home from a rough deep drop trip on the Jil Carrie) and ended up with a $300 ticket  
What days are you free?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

emanuel said:


> Ooooo, I know where my next vacation is going to be. I've got a few people who'll put money on me.


I like that ... You will come here and fish my turf ? Man your cockier than me  
Seriously though I'd be honored .


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> I'm a pretty cool guy, no?  I'll see ya soon . . . I got some more ammo and I ain't goin' down like that. This is what the next report from CHSP will look like:
> 
> "That FnC outfished the chit out of me . . . he could catch a flounder from the parking lot of walmart" - TH    hehehehe, if I can't catch fish, I'm gonna talk a mean game!!!!


Walmart ...Its possible if you can cast into my blue cooler... 








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-31
Thats the spirit .. Any day now for them trouties


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

hengstthomas said:


> I like that ... You will come here and fish my turf ? Man your cockier than me
> Seriously though I'd be honored .


Sure, why not?  Sounds like you use the same setup and techniques as I do. It would be fun even if I were to get schooled.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Speeding....*



hengstthomas said:


> I have been trying to get down there but a miscommunication led me to be found guilty of speeding (way home from a rough deep drop trip on the Jil Carrie) and ended up with a $300 ticket
> What days are you free?


I didn't think you could top 4 knots in that canoe?   The State Patrol got you, huh? I'm free every day. Just got set aside 2 or 3 hrs from the 24 that be.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

SkunkApe said:


> I didn't think you could top 4 knots in that canoe?   The State Patrol got you, huh? I'm free every day. Just got set aside 2 or 3 hrs from the 24 that be.


Yepp State Boys ! All I can say now is SOON ! I will be in touch with notice ... See ya soon .


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

emanuel said:


> Sure, why not?  Sounds like you use the same setup and techniques as I do. It would be fun even if I were to get schooled.


Take your time ... I'd like to see you come when the big Trout,Blues,Stripers and enough Flounder that you can score a 20" or better limit are present .... This would be the month of May without a doubt ... Flounder are tapering off now but the croaker and spot are thick as well as shad and snapper blues with a bonus blue of maybe 25" if lucky. We have the fall trout run and the gathering of stripers (100 or more to 1 keeper ratio for stripers and 1 out of 5 for trout with average size being about 15" and max is about 25") that usually goes from Sept to Dec and in Oct to Dec we have some very large American Shad which are fun ... some reaching 28" . Dec to April ... Resident Stripers and Ling are out there but its cold and water temp are usually about 40 give or take.
May is a ways off but if you want your moneys worth and some get up with me then ... If not now is always good as anyday I am able to fish is


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'll have to shoot for May or June of next year since this year is quickly slipping away. That way, I can save up my money and make the vacation request. I might just make this a poll/challenge on the main board. North vs. South 

BTW, it's funny how you and I use almost identical setups, Gulp!, jigheads, etc.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

emanuel said:


> I'll have to shoot for May or June of next year since this year is quickly slipping away. That way, I can save up my money and make the vacation request. I might just make this a poll/challenge on the main board. North vs. South
> 
> BTW, it's funny how you and I use almost identical setups, Gulp!, jigheads, etc.


Looking forward to it Bro


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*I see a Tourny...*



emanuel said:


> I'll have to shoot for May or June of next year since this year is quickly slipping away. That way, I can save up my money and make the vacation request. I might just make this a poll/challenge on the main board. North vs. South
> 
> BTW, it's funny how you and I use almost identical setups, Gulp!, jigheads, etc.


Whadda' say....North vs. South...
-FL, GA, SC, NC, AL, MS, LA, TX ....vs...
-VA, MD, DE, NJ, PA, NY, CT, MA. 

Wait, I want the NC boys on my side...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

SkunkApe said:


> Whadda' say....North vs. South...
> -FL, GA, SC, NC, AL, MS, LA, TX ....vs...
> -VA, MD, DE, NJ, PA, NY, CT, MA.
> 
> Wait, I want the NC boys on my side...


You can add VA, NJ, PA, NY, CT, and MA to your team too, but ya still can't beat the man on his home turf!  

Sorry about the late post. Been kinda busy and didn't notice it. Well, first of all, great fishing with you guys again. Nice to meet you e-mag and righthook. 

I think everything has been said already, but I'll tell a funny story about Tom. I was fishing next to Tom and as I watched him catch fish after fish, I noticed that he would hook one, the fish would drag him into the pylons, he would boat it, release it, paddle back to his spot, cast, catch another one, and repeat the process again and again. It was a real funny site to see him going in and out. 

Here's my sink picture along with a couple of sympathy fish!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

SkunkApe said:


> Whadda' say....North vs. South...
> -FL, GA, SC, NC, AL, MS, LA, TX ....vs...
> -VA, MD, DE, NJ, PA, NY, CT, MA.
> 
> Wait, I want the NC boys on my side...


Hmmm, isn't MD and VA on this side of the Mason/Dixon line? 

I say we have a tournament with the "best" flounder pounder from each state competing to win the grand prize of... a blue cooler.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fishbait said:


> Here's my sink picture along with a couple of sympathy fish!


So, we're still catching the sympathy fish, huh? Two weeks in a row...for shame!


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

way to go fishbait!!!

May 2008 flounder tournament at CHP.
$25 entry fee and must fish from canoe or kayak.


how about it tom?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> So, we're still catching the sympathy fish, huh? Two weeks in a row...for shame!





fingersandclaws said:


> hahahahaha, it would go like this:
> 
> " "



I think I caught the most fish, but all my flounder were TBs. I plan on having a really good dinner tonight! Thanks Tom.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

emanuel said:


> Hmmm, isn't MD and VA on this side of the Mason/Dixon line?
> 
> I say we have a tournament with the "best" flounder pounder from each state competing to win the grand prize of... a blue cooler.


So uh is second prize a red cooler?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

okimavich said:


> So uh is second prize a red cooler?


LMAO how about a PINK 5 gallon bucket


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

e-mag said:


> way to go fishbait!!!
> 
> May 2008 flounder tournament at CHP.
> $25 entry fee and must fish from canoe or kayak.
> ...


Dont look at me on this because I like money ...


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

emanuel said:


> Hmmm, isn't MD and VA on this side of the Mason/Dixon line?
> 
> I say we have a tournament with the "best" flounder pounder from each state competing to win the grand prize of... a blue cooler.


I'm game I need a new "blue" cooler


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fishbait said:


> I think I caught the most fish, but all my flounder were TBs. I plan on having a really good dinner tonight! Thanks Tom.


I really enjoy fishing with you guys and if tasting the nectar brings you back ... so be it ! Aint like I wont catch more


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

e-mag said:


> way to go fishbait!!!
> 
> May 2008 flounder tournament at CHP.
> $25 entry fee and must fish from canoe or kayak.
> ...


I like it. I'll see if I can try to get that time.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

You know some of these post and pics would look good on another site too ... hint hint


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> I really enjoy fishing with you guys and if tasting the nectar brings you back ... so be it ! *Aint like I wont catch more *


Don't be too sure..... It looks like we can use deductive reasoning to say that you couldn't catch fish when Chump was there and you did fine when he was gone. So any reasonable man would conclude that it's Chump who carries the skunk curse, rather than the entire WBB. We better wait til May to bring him again. Shoot, it's hard enough getting a keeper, so we can forget about catching a limit around him.....  opcorn: 

If the South does end up invading the North, we'll just make Chump and Husky fish next to all the southern guys.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fishbait said:


> I think I caught the most fish, but all my flounder were TBs. I plan on having a really good dinner tonight! Thanks Tom.


Wow, taking home nothing but sympathy fish and talking trash to _THE MAN_...opcorn:    




fishbait said:


> If the South does end up invading the North, we'll just make Chump and Husky fish next to all the southern guys.


Funny, I've fished next to both of them before, and _I've_ caught fish...hmm. I be thinking that the WBB elite members just doesn't have enough mojo to overcome it...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Back to the office thing, I'm sitting here learning how to operate Nextel systems after 2 years of Sprint systems. Think they're the same thing? WRONG! Boring stuff.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Yo AT, you talk a lot of smack after only boating 4 fish this weekend?  BTW, i'll take that rod of yours off your hands, whatdya want?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

emanuel said:


> Back to the office thing, I'm sitting here learning how to operate Nextel systems after 2 years of Sprint systems. Think they're the same thing? WRONG! Boring stuff.


Alway tough changing jobs and having to get up on the learning curve again. One day, you're the man, and the next, you're asking everyone where the coffee is. 

I'm lucky enough to be at corporate today, so I can stay logged in. At some of my client sites, my activity is monitored, so I have to be more discreeet about logging on. Most of my posts will be from my phone when I'm at those offices.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fingersandclaws said:


> Yo AT, you talk a lot of smack after only boating 4 fish this weekend?  BTW, i'll take that rod of yours off your hands, whatdya want?


Who said anything about boating only 4? I said we had 4 _keepers_... And if you'll notice, my trashtalking was directed to the admiral's trashtalking to the flounder master.  

Re: the rod...for you, $125! LOL J/K. I'll let you have it for $70. Lemme know when you want to meet up.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> Who said anything about boating only 4? I said *we* had 4 _keepers_... And if you'll notice, my trashtalking was directed to the *admiral's* trashtalking to the flounder master.
> 
> Re: the rod...for you, $125! LOL J/K. I'll let you have it for $70. Lemme know when you want to meet up.


So, uhh..... how many of those did you catch? BTW, please refer to me only as "Commodore".


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I moved, and of course I have to start all over again at the bottom of the ladder.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fishbait said:


> So, uhh..... how many of those did you catch? BTW, please refer to me only as "Commodore".


Well, Commodore with the frilly hat, if you must know, I purposefully kept it vague as I was the guest on the man's boat. It is impolite to disrespect the captain by stating exactly how many fish the guest caught  I'll leave it to the Duke to go into particulars, if he so wishes.  Let's just say that these past two weekends have been good to me with the flatties...


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fishbait said:


> Don't be too sure..... It looks like we can use deductive reasoning to say that you couldn't catch fish when Chump was there and you did fine when he was gone. So any reasonable man would conclude that it's Chump who carries the skunk curse, rather than the entire WBB. We better wait til May to bring him again. Shoot, it's hard enough getting a keeper, so we can forget about catching a limit around him.....  opcorn:
> 
> If the South does end up invading the North, we'll just make Chump and Husky fish next to all the southern guys.


LMAO    opcorn:


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

AtlantaKing said:


> It is impolite to disrespect the captain by stating exactly how many fish the guest caught


A lot of truth here ...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

HT, I don't think you should have to put up with the disrespect here...you should take me floundering next time. I'm a gracious guest


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

AtlantaKing said:


> HT, I don't think you should have to put up with the disrespect here...you should take me floundering next time. I'm a gracious guest


Really I got room for one tonight  ... Seriously ! Any time just give me notice !


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

HT,

what kind of set-up do you primarily use for those flatties


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

*Set up*









By hengstthomas at 2007-08-06

7 ft Intercoastal ugly stix (same as the lite model) Indestructable almost and have been my choice for years.
7.5 ft Sea Striker ... I like this rods and reel combo but have a problem pitching it .... Line wraps around the inside of the top guide on a forward pitch.
4000 Sustain
5000 Sustain
Okuma VS45 16 BB
30# Sufix braid
40# berkley transition (leaders ect)
3/0 and 4/0 gamakatsu leadheads
gulp
Hand tied spec rigs w/gami's
No swivels and simple knots ...


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

thanks alot my 17 year-old really has a tough time feeling the flounder bites I think i will try an add a ugly stix like that intercoastal to his arsenal


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> By hengstthomas at 2007-08-06
> 
> 7 ft Intercoastal ugly stix (same as the lite model) Indestructable almost and have been my choice for years.
> 7.5 ft Sea Striker ... I like this rods and reel combo but have a problem pitching it .... Line wraps around the inside of the top guide on a forward pitch.
> ...


Tom ... why no swivels? Not that I am an expert (    ) but I usually use 30# braid to a strong coastal lock swivel. Then I would make mono rigs for the lead heads. I do this because I mainly lure fish KN and the snag monster there has a titanic appetite! The swivel helps with twist plus lets me change rigs / add a new rig when the snag monster decides to feed.

Is it just because you have your sensitivity trained to this setup and adding a snap swivel would throw that off?

thanks!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I think a detailed how-to on flounder fishing needs to be added to the fishing Bible. Guess who gets to write it? One clue, not me!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Tom ... why no swivels? Not that I am an expert (    ) but I usually use 30# braid to a strong coastal lock swivel. Then I would make mono rigs for the lead heads. I do this because I mainly lure fish KN and the snag monster there has a titanic appetite! The swivel helps with twist plus lets me change rigs / add a new rig when the snag monster decides to feed.
> 
> Is it just because you have your sensitivity trained to this setup and adding a snap swivel would throw that off?
> 
> thanks!


I am best friends with much of the snag monsters whole family tree.  
Twist do not come into play much and usually only when using cut bait. Its more of a personal choice thing ... I tie 2 1/4 ounce leadheads with a simple cinch knot and then a surgeon's loop ... quick and very simple ... I loose so many I cant see a swivel lost also. I have witnessed snapper blues bite a swivel ... The added weight can allow your braid to be carried under obstructions. I do however use a swivel when at IRI at night for stripers.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Don't be too sure..... It looks like we can use deductive reasoning to say that you couldn't catch fish when Chump was there and you did fine when he was gone. So any reasonable man would conclude that it's Chump who carries the skunk curse, rather than the entire WBB. We better wait til May to bring him again. Shoot, it's hard enough getting a keeper, so we can forget about catching a limit around him.....  opcorn:
> 
> If the South does end up invading the North, we'll just make Chump and Husky fish next to all the southern guys.


Wow. Way to kick a brother when he's down  
So... do we need to talk about paperfish again?


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

tom,

take it easy.dude is just a little jealous.
i wish i can join you guys tommorow but have to work.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

PM's sent. Take it easy indeed.


----------

